# Nintendo's stability



## Dionicio3 (Apr 25, 2017)

Post a screenshot everytime Nintendo mentions stability.


----------



## DeslotlCL (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## supergamer368 (May 3, 2017)

since when has nintendo as a whole been stable at anything


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 3, 2017)

supergamer368 said:


> since when has nintendo as a whole been stable at anything


Do you even get the joke?


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 4, 2017)




----------



## SoslanVanWieren (May 4, 2017)

stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




can horses live in it?


----------



## Subtle Demise (May 4, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability stability
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh shit that's an oldie.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)

sks316 said:


>


liked because one piece


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (May 6, 2017)

Some one ple


sks316 said:


>


can horses live in it?


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)




----------



## SoslanVanWieren (May 6, 2017)

Luma makes your 3ds even more stable though


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 6, 2017)




----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)




----------



## SoslanVanWieren (May 6, 2017)

Not stable enough homebrew still works on new 3ds


----------



## Noctosphere (May 6, 2017)

LOOK LOOK
THE SWITCH ISNT STABLE ENOUGH, PEOPLE COMPLAIN ABOUT IT BECAUSE WHEN YOU BUMP IN IT, IT FALLS


----------



## SoslanVanWieren (May 6, 2017)

whats more stable a stable or the 3ds


----------



## Jayro (May 6, 2017)

I saved you all some trouble, and stitched together the entire Nintendo 3DS changelog, with a "system stability" count of 48.

You're whale cum.


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 6, 2017)

SoslanVanWieren said:


> whats more stable a stable or the 3ds


Please gtfo


----------



## Noctosphere (May 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> LOOK LOOK
> THE SWITCH ISNT STABLE ENOUGH, PEOPLE COMPLAIN ABOUT IT BECAUSE WHEN YOU BUMP IN IT, IT FALLS



have you noticed how many dislike that cnet video got?


----------



## Dionicio3 (May 8, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> have you noticed how many dislike that cnet video got?


CNET scrubs


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 11, 2017)

How Nintendo feels every time they put out a new "stability" update


----------



## Noctosphere (May 11, 2017)

sks316 said:


> How Nintendo feels every time they put out a new "stability" update


bugged image


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 12, 2017)

Noctosphere said:


> bugged image


??? Screenshot please? Looks fine here.


----------

